# سيدات الأعمال > مول سيدات الإمارات > المول العام >  ♛ Vintage Abaya Collection عبـــايــــا ♛ _

## elegant store

*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


" اللهم اكفني بحلالك عن حرامك ...واغنني بفضلك عمن سواك "


✪✪✪✪✪


مرحبا .. اشحالكن سيدات الامارات عساكن الا بخير ..

وحشتوووني من زمان ما تواصلت وياكن بهالطريقه

أدري ان طال انتظاركن لهالكوليكشن وخاطركن تزغدنّي ع هالتأخير رغم اني كنت قايلتلكن اني بنزله قبل هالوقت بس مرض الوالده ربي يطول فعمرها ويخليها لنا ذخر واللي بيكمل الشهرين هو اللي أخرني عنكن وأمانه عليكن حبوبات كل وحده تقرا هالشي تدعيلها بالشفا العاجل بظهر الغيب ،، وحابه أشكر كل اللي تخبرنّي عنها وأحب أطمنكن ان حالتها هالايام بدت تتحسن

وأشكر كل وحده ما نست Vintage ووقفت ويا عقبات Vintage واللي نصحت Vintage واللي تحملت أغلاط Vintage وأعتذر من كل وحده ما رديت على رسايلها اللي ع الفون مش متعمده بس من زود زحمة الرسايل ماعرف منو اللي رديت عليها واللي لا .. بس الحمد لله الآيفون حللّي هالمشكله وان شاء الله يتغير هالوضع ..

وصدقني رسايلكن أعتزبها وكانت السبب فاستمراري وكانت أغلى وسام حصلت عليه من تجارتي فهالمنتدى الغالي اللي له الفضل بعد الله فابراز مواهبي وتنميتها
أدري اني وايد طولت عليكن فالرمسه بس جني الا ما صدقت حصلت مكان أكتب فيه شي من اللي فخاطري


نيي للأهم






نبذه عن المجموعه الأولى لـ Vintage لسنة 2011

المجموعه اليديده هي نتاج النجاح الباهر اللي حققته المجموعه الاولى والثانيه لـ Vintage واللي تميزت باختلاف كلي عن نظيرتها .. واللي وصل صداه لبعض دول الخليج ( قطر والسعوديه والكويت ) وأوجهلهن أجمل تحيه لن التعامل وياهن كان قمة فالرقي والذوق .. طبعا أكيد قبله تعامل سيدات الامارات اللي أعتزبه فديت بنات بلادي وفديت طاريهن 

يتميز الكوليكشن بتنوع قصاته والألوان المستخدمه فيه .. حرصت على انه يكون مميز .. راقي ومبتكر وفيه شي من الجرئه نوعا ما لمراعاة مختلف الذائقات ،، 80 % من الكوليكشن من تصميمي الشخصي والباقي من الموديلات الشايعه اللي دخلت عليها بعض تعديلاتي ولمساتي .. ولبيت رغبة اللي طلبن قصات خفيفه وعمليه .. ^^
كما ويتميز بجودة الخامات والاكسسوارات المستخدمه فيه المتمثلة في الأجحار والإكسسوارات المعدنية والفرو والمخمل والكرستالات الأنيقه
وألحين راح استعرضلكن صور وتفاصيل الكوليكشن ،، والسموحه على ردائة بعض الصور رغم اني مصورتنها بكاميرا احترافيه بس للاسف ما عندي خبره فالتصوير من جي ما طلعت بالمستوى المطلوب
وللأمانه .. الصور هن شرات ما هن .. ما لعبتبهن أبد فالفوتوشوب ،، والصور وايد ظالمه العبي .. فالطبيعه وايد أحلى


وبعض العبي ما راح أعرض الا جزء بسيط منها ع العام والجاده تراسلني عشان أطرشلها صورة الموديل كامل ع الخاص .. وهالشي للخصوصيه ولضمان عدم تسرب الموديلات وانتشارها فبعض المحلات شرات ما صار فالكوليكشن اللي قبله .. وبناء على رغبة زبوناتي اللي ما يحبن يفصلن شي لمناسبه معينه والكل شايفنه

هذي صورة الشعار اللي بيكون ع العباه شي منه الفضي والذهبي بس الذهبي مش شايني وايد



قبل لا نبدا ..

ملاحظه :   اللي ما ظهرتها كل الصور تضغط ع يمين الماوس ع أي صوره مش ظاهره وتختار Show Picture أو لو كان بالعربي تختار إظهار الصوره وان شاء الله بتفتح عندها والسبب لن الموضوع فيه صور وايده من جيه بعض الصور ما تتبطل بسهوله
وهذي صوره توضح هالشي



بسم الله نبدا

موديل رقم 30



ملاحظه :   ورد سيراميك فيه مثل العروق الخفيفه مع حجر بلون الكهرمان محدد بالذهبي .. العباه انيقه ومميزه
السعر : 900 درهم



موديل 31





ملاحظه :   العباه أنيقه ع اللبس وتقدرين تختارين اللون اللي تفظلينه من القماش .. يصير مطفي ويصير بلمعه كل وحده وذوقها بس من رايي المطفي وايد أرقى وهو الدراج .. وجد عن تجربه لمن تمشين وانتي لابستنها تحسين انج وااايد أنيقه
السعر : 700 درهم



موديل رقم 32



ملاحظه :   مميزه وأكثر شي يميزها تداخل اللونين وتعاكسهم .. معينات زرق وبنفسجيات وبحوافهن كرستالات بألوان متعاكسه .. تصلح حق التجمعات النسائيه بالاضافه الى انها تصلح حق المناسبات .. وهالكم أحسه يصلح لمعظم الاجسام.
السعر : 950



موديل 33



ملاحظه :   ألوان الشغل اللي فيه موضة السنه ( الأحمر ويا الوردي ) واللون الثاني ( الكحلي ويا الازرق الفيروزي ) والورد من السيراميك .. فقمة الاناقه وااايد حبيتها ^^



موديل 34



ملاحظه :  عباة الأناقه والموضه اللي تعبر عن عاصمة الاناقه باريس .. أشهر معالمها .. برج إيفل وشنطه مكتوب عليها فيرامودا وبعض الزخرفات المعدنيه ولولو مزروع وكرستال أسود صغير .. سمبل وراقيه .. وأول وحده لبستها هي زبونه لي من العين فسفرتها >>>> هي عارفه عمرها .. حبيبتي والله أم .... ،، ما يحتاي أقولكن شو قالت عنها .. بس جد استانست من رايها فيها ^^ 
السعر : 800 درهم


✪يتـبع✪

*

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

الفجيرة 
مجموعة زيوت دانة المركزة بالأعشاب الطبيعية... 
أعشاب دانة الخليج الطبيعية للتنعيم الدائـم... 
Golden pools 
بخبرتي- أفضل متجر ل منتجات السليكون الامنة... 
مساعدة جمعيات و مؤسسات خيرية 
مساعدة جمعيات و مؤسسات خيرية 
جمعيات خيرية أو مؤسسات خيرية 
سواتر الرياض 
جدول فعاليات عيد الفطر 2023 قطر وأماكن...

----------


## elegant store

*

موديل 35



ملاحظه :   سمبل وأنيقه .. كور معدنيه مزخرفه عند الصدر ونازل منها طربوش الحركه متناسبه ويا قصة العباه



موديل رقم 36



ملاحظه :   ساتان ناعم لونه أبيض على بيج .. يصير تغيير لون الساتان على حسب الذوق
السعر : 700 درهم



موديل 37



ملاحظه :   علامة البيس من السيراميك ووردة روز وبترفلاي من معدن وكرستال أسود ناعم .. العباه وايد كيوت وأنيقه^^
السعر : 700 درهم



موديل 38



ملاحظه :   من أروع العبي اللي فالمجموعه .. استوحيت لونها من موضة السنه .. عباه عليها خرز وورد سيراميكي أورانج لونه خبال وها من أقوى الألوان الدراجه لهالسنه .. العباه هاند ميد وحركة الشيله روعه من الطرفين وواصل بينهم خط بالطول .. الصور وايد ظالمه الموديل .. وأنييييقه وايد عـ اللبس



موديل 39



ملاحظه :   للي يحبن سوالف الفرو .. عباره عن فرو خفيف
السعر : 500 درهم




موديل 40



ملاحظه :   عباة الفراشات .. هاند ميد .. الشغل من ورا وجدام .. غريبه ومميزه وطالعه روعه ويا هالكم




موديل 41



ملاحظه :   عباه أنيقه وقصتها سمبل وراقيه .. والشغل عن الركب وساده من فوق



موديل 42



ملاحظه :   أنيييييقه بمعنى الكلمه .. وهي نفسها اللي فمدخل ومخرج الموضوع .. بس بعد الصوره ظالمتنها وايد .. عليها خرز طويل وخرز صغير والقصه من ابتكاري الشخصي .. راقيه وايد عـ اللبس
السعر : 700 درهم


✪يتـبع✪

*

----------


## elegant store

*
موديل 43



ملاحظه :   شيفون 3 ألوان من اختياري .. وهي لمحبات هالستايل
السعر : 550 درهم



موديل 44



ملاحظه :   شريط من الساتان الناعم الصوره وايد ظالمه الساتان يمكن تغيير اللون .. لمحبات هالستايل
السعر : 500 درهم



موديل 45



ملاحظه :   شيفون يمكن تغيير لونه .. العباه عمليه ومرتبه
السعر : 550 درهم



موديل 46



ملاحظه :   لمحبات هالستايل .. يمكن تغيير اللون شي الازرق والابيض والبيج
وهذي هي الالوان المتوفره إضافة لـ اللون المعروض

السعر : 650 درهم



موديل 47



ملاحظه :   من أروع حصرياتي .. خبال شويه عليها .. أكثر عباه تعبني تصميمها lol.. دمجت بين الكلاسيك والموديرن .. قصة العباه روحها من صوب .. قصتها فينتيجيه وكلاسيك من الخاطر .. وفيها خيوط الفواصل السودا اللي فعبي زمان أول لول .. قصتها قريبه من قصة موديل 62 .. والشغل اللي ع الاكمام والشيله سمبل وايد شرا ستايل أول وع الصدر الشغل الثقيل نوعا ما .. وحتى عند الكتوف .. والعباه تستوي عباة أعراس يعني أقدر أسويها من الشيفون .. عـ اللبس وااااو .. أنيقه وراقيه بمعنى الكلمه .. تصلح حق المناسبات بأنواعها




موديل 48



ملاحظه :   من أغرب ابتكاراتي .. جناح فراشه .. من المخمل محدده بالخرز البني والابيض الثلجي .. فخمه وايد .. .. الصور روحها تتكلم ^^



موديل 49



ملاحظه :   عباه من الشيفون .. عليها فولك ومخمل خفيف .. الفولك لمعته أقوى عن جيه بس الصوره الصوره وايد ظالمه العباه .. يصير دبل شيفون .. سمبل ووأنيقه .. الشغل ع الكمين من تحت وساده من الجهات الثانيه .. يصير أغير نوع القماش لندى .. مناسبه للاعراس أكثر من المناسبات إلا إذا تغير القماش لندى


✪يتـبع✪

*

----------


## elegant store

*


موديل 50



ملاحظه :   عباه شيوخيه .. فخممه وايد .. وموديلها مميز وألوانها روووعه .. المخمل الأخضرالملكي النوع المكشوط ،، محدد بكرستال بنفسجي لمعته ذهبيه .. الشغل من فوق لين تحت ويصير من ورا طبعا بيختلف السعر لن الشغل اللي عليها وايد



موديل 51



ملاحظه :   عباه من الشيفون .. عليها فولك ومخمل خفيف .. الفولك لمعته أقوى عن جيه بس الصوره الصوره وايد ظالمه العباه .. يصير دبل شيفون .. سمبل ووأنيقه .. الشغل عند الركب وساده من فوق .. يصير أغير نوع القماش لندى .. مناسبه للاعراس أكثر من المناسبات إلا إذا تغير القماش لندى



موديل 52



ملاحظه :   رووعه تصلح حق الاعراس والمناسبات .. الصوره تتكلم ^^
السعر : 800 درهم



موديل 53



ملاحظه :   من أروع حصرياتي .. ع الكتف شرا جناح الانجل من الفرو والفولك .. بس .. هذا كل هو الشغل اللي فيها وقصتها روووعه .. واااايد أنيقه وراقيه 



موديل 54



ملاحظه :   من أقوى حصرياتي وأفخمها .. الشغل من بداية الكم مرورا بالجتوف لنهاية الكم الثانيه .. فخمه وراقيه وايد .. وقصتها جنان



موديل 56



ملاحظه :   لاينين من الخرز واحد طويل وواحد صغير وقماش من اليلد الخفيف .. قصتها نفس قصة 42 
السعر : 750 درهم



موديل 57



ملاحظه :   قصتها روووعه ومميزه .. فيها الشيفون المنقش
السعر : 650 درهم



موديل 58



ملاحظه :   جلد خفيف وقصة العباه جنااان هي نفس قصة موديل رقم 62
السعر : 650 درهم

✪يتـبع✪

*

----------


## elegant store

*

موديل 59



ملاحظه :   قصه سمبل .. شريطه من الساتان الناعم والتصوير وايد ظالم الساتان .. أنيقه عـ البس
السعر : 550 درهم



موديل 60



ملاحظه :   قصه خفيفع .. عليها يلد خفيف ويصير بدال اليلد مخمل
السعر : 650 درهم



موديل 61



ملاحظه :   الكم من الشيفون المنقش .. التصوير وايد ظالم هالعباه لنها وايد روعه وأنيقه
السعر : 600 درهم



موديل 62



ملاحظه :   ساتان خفيف وناعم ع الكم ،، القصه خباااال وواااايد أنيقه فاللبس تشبه قصات عبي الثمانينيات صح اني ما لحقت عليها lol بس جيه كان ستايلها وفيها الخيوط شرا اللي فجوانب العبي القديمه .. جد راقيه والتصوير ظالمنها
السعر : 550 درهم



موديل 63



ملاحظه :   شيفون فيه مخمل والقصه وايد أنيقه .. وأكثر عباه نالت اعجاب العضوات والزايرات والكاستمرز من حطيت الموضوع
السعر : 700 درهم



موديل 64



ملاحظه :   وايد أنيقه وراقيه بس التصوير وايد ظالمنها .. بخلي الصوره تتكلم
السعر : 700 درهم



موديل 65



ملاحظه :   قصه شيك .. وتقدرين تحطين عليها أي بروش بتبان سمبل وأنيقه
السعر : 550 درهم



موديل 66



ملاحظه :   الكم من جدام واحد فيهم فيه كسرات والثاني لا والكم من ورا العكس اللي فيه الكسرات من جدام ما فيه كسرات من ورا واللي مافيه كسرات من جدام فيه كسرات من ورا ، بدون شيله لن تنلبس وياها شيله ساده واللي حابه شغل شرا العباه مب مشكله
السعر : 600 درهم


✪يتـبع✪


*

----------


## elegant store

*

موديل 67


ملاحظه :   قصه قريبه من قصة العباه رقم 22 من كوليكشني السابق مع إدخال تعديل فيها 
السعر : 550 درهم





موديل 68



ملاحظه :   بسيطه وأنيقه
السعر : 400 درهم





موديل 69



ملاحظه :   روعه بس التصوير ابد مب عاطنها حقها .. حرام ان هالعباه جيه شكلها فالتصوير : (
السعر : 550 درهم





موديل 70



ملاحظه :   قصه خفيفه من ابتكاري
السعر : 400 درهم





موديل 71


ملاحظه :   كلها كسرات القماش ندى بس لو ع الاسترتش بتكون أحلى
السعر : 450 درهم





موديل 72



ملاحظه :   ابتكرتها للي يحبن هالستايل
السعر : 450 درهم





موديل 73


ملاحظه :   قصه عمليه تصلح حق الدوامات
السعر : 350 درهم





موديل 74



ملاحظه :   عباه ساده بقصه واسعه تصلح حق الدوامات والاسواق
السعر : 300 درهم

✪يتـبع✪


*

----------


## elegant store

*

موديل 75



ملاحظه :   عباه ساده بالكم الياباني اللي شكله شبه مربع
السعر : 250 درهم





موديل 76



ملاحظه :   عباة البنطلون .. لكنها غير عن الشكل المألوف .. القصه من ابتكاري الشخصي .. العباه واسعه والبنطلون واااسع ولو الوحده توقف تبين انها عباه عاديه بس من تمشي بيتلاحظ انها بنطلون لنها وايد وسيعه ،، ابتكرت هالقصه من موضة السنه .. وفيها زم خفيف عـ الخصر يعني مش شي راص أو محدد ووايد راقيه عـ اللبس وما حبيت أعرضها ع المانيكان عشان لا أظلمها شرات ما ظلمت موديل 77 لن المانيكان طويل من تحت البطن وطلعت مبهدله فيه .. فالصوره تبين انها قصيره بس هي أبد مش قصيره بالعكس طويله بس من كثر ما هي وسيعه تبين جيه .. ومن رايي انها تناسب كل الاعمار
السعر : 550





موديل 77



ملاحظه :   عباة البنطلون شبيهه لموديل 76 بس فيها موديل ع الصدر لاستيك ع الخصر
السعر : 650





موديل 78



ملاحظه :   الكم من المخمل .. والمخمل من النوعيه اللي ما تلقط الوسخ .. وايد أنيقه ع اللبس
السعر : 500 درهم


وبس ^^


هذي كانت صور المجموعه اليديده والاولى لعام 2011


ويا ليت ما تطلبن مني صور أكثر للعبي اللي عارضتنهن كاملات لأني مشغوله وماروم كل شوي أصور وأطرش لني جد واااايد مشغوله وعندي التزامات كثيره غير المنتدى ،، حاولت أوفر صور تحوي تفاصيل أوضح

وللجاده اللي حابه تشوف صور الموديلات اللي عارضه جزء منها تراسلني عشان أطرشلها صورة العباه كامله .. أمانه فقط للجادات

وما أبيح ولا أحلل لأي وحده انها تاخذ موديلاتي لأن معظم الموديلات من بنات أفكاري ومن مجهودي وتعبي ،، خصه ان صارت هالمواقف وياي وما بسامح اللي خذت مجهودي بدون أي مراعاه
وبالنسبه للاسعار زبوناتي يعرفن ان اللي تطلب أكثر عن عباه يكون لها خصم 

اتمنى من اللي أتأخر عليها فالرد انها تعذرني  وراح أرد عليها فوقت أكون فاظيه

الطلبيه تاخذلها اسبوعين لشهر على حسب الزحمه

( الغاليات أنا ما عندي أي محل ولا أستقبل حد فبيتي لن هذي هوايه واستقبال الناس للعرض عدنا منقود ،، فماريد أنحرج ويا اللي تريد تشوف العبي ع الطبيعه .. بس راح أدرس فكرة اني أطرش شنطة العبي لكل إماره بس مش فالوقت الحالي يمكن عقب ان شاء الله بس بعد مش أكيد )

همسه

/
\

أغلب الموديلات للتجمعات النسائيه والمناسبات ،، وأبري ذمتي من أي وحده تلبسه للفتنه أو بأي شكل من الأشكال اللي تغضب الله سبحانه




وعلى قد التعب اللي تعبته على هالمجموعه أتمنى انها تعيبكن 


::

بالنسبه للدفع راح يكون مقدم كل أو نص المبلغ لحين ارسال الطلبيه ،، أما اللي تريد سلم واستلم فبيكون أمانه عليها للي أبد أبد ماتروم ع الايداع البنكي .. ولازم تتصل علي عشان أتفاهم وياها على هالشي لني ماراح أقبل سلم واستلم من مجرد رساله ،، وماراح أسامحها لين يوم الدين اللي تطلب وما تستلم (( صحيح ان زبوناتي فديتهن ولا وحده فيهن سوتبي هالحركه بس هالكلام للعلم لبعض الي ما جد تعاملن وياي وممكن انهن يفكرن فهالحركه لني انصدمت من بعض التاجرات اللي يتشكن من هالحركه !! )) 

وبالنسبه للتفصيل فهي راح تاخذ من أسبوعين لثلاث على حسب الزحمه 





وهذا الفورم تعبيه اللي متأكده من طلبها وتطرشه لي ع الخاص ،، 

الاسم : 
رقم الموبايل ( ويفظل يكون أكثر عن رقم ) : 
الامارة والمنطقة : 
الطلب بالتفصيل : 

والقياسات : هذا طبعا على حسب الموديل ،، شي اللي ما تحتاي لكل هالقياسات ..

طول العباه : 
طول الكم من الرقبه : 
نص دوران الباط :
نص دوران الاسويرة : 
دوران النك : 
نص دوران العباة من الأسفل : 
نص دوران الصدر ( لبعض الموديلات ) : 
تحديد نوع قماش العباه ( + 150 درهم لصالونه رقم 1 ) : 
نوع قماش .. الشيله شامواه ( دجى الليل ) أو ( + 50 درهم للساري الفرنسي ) : 
لون الشعار فضي أو ذهبي : 

هذا كان فورم الطلب

ملاحظه : لأي وحده مش عارفه تاخذ القياسات تقدر تطرشلي عباتها ع أي شركة توصيل أو اني أطرشلها مندوب شركة التوصيل وتدفعله 25 عشان يوصللي العباه وترجع العباه لصاحبتها فوقت تسليم العباه
وما عندي free size لأن مش كل وحده لها نفس الطول ونفس النك ونفس طول الايد ،، أحب شغلي يكون دقيق ومرتب وماريد أسلم وحده شي عقب ما يناسبها

نصيحه : انج تختارين الموديل اللي يناسب قصة جسمج عشان تتميزين فالعباه ،، وتميزين العباه فيج 


يرجى مراجعة هالرابط في حال جدية الطلب:

http://www.forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=637056


رجاء حااار .. اقرن الموضوع عدل و لا تسألني عن تفاصيل أنا شارحتنها فالموضوع لاني تعبت من الرسايل اللي جيه


وهذا رابط موضوع Vintage Abaya Collection السابق
http://www.forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=767905


اذكروا الله ..وقولوا ما شاء الله.. ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله

ودعواتكن خواتي 


:


اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,


*

كلمات البحث : ( عبي العبي عبايات العبايات عباه عباة العباه العباة عبايا العبايا )

----------


## سوارة

وين الاسعار

----------


## misscuty

مبروك وأخيرا هييييييييييييييييييييييييي ^^
حلو الكوليكشن اليديد ما شاء الله 
ووين الاسعار صدقها سواره 
والسموحه

----------


## تحدوني

يليت الاسعاار

----------


## همووووم

العبي مب ظاهرات

----------


## umturki

ماشالله ماشالله عليج ... الكولكشن هالمره حطم القبلى مع العلم ان القبلى بعد واااايد فنان ...

كل التوفيج يالغلا وانتظرى طلبيتى قريب ان شالله ...

اختج ام تركى

----------


## أم توماس

حمد لله على سلامه الوالده كنت انتضر جديدج بفارغ الصبر اتمنى طرشي لي صور الموديلات الحصريه وثاني شي بعض الصور مب ضاهره وموفقه مقدما

----------


## دلع1990

*قمة الرقي والابداع والنعومه

ربي يوفقج!!*

----------


## دارها العين

اول شي 

تستاهلون سلامة الوالده 


ثانيا مابغيتي انا عسكرت في مولج خخخخخخخخخخخ

كملت شهر وشي 

ثالثا العبايا طرررررررررررررر

بس انا هالمره 

كنت اتريا عبايا حق طلعات السووق وتكون ساااده 

وعيبني ثنتين 

70 و 74 

حلوات لسوووق 

اليه رجعه خلاف ان شاء الله 

ومووووفقه ان شاء الله عزيزتي

----------


## نحلة الجوري

مـآ شآ الله عليج خطيييييييييييرة الصرآحةة , =)

----------


## الايمــــان

موديل 47 شو سعره ؟؟
لو باخذ اكثر من عباه في خصم ؟؟؟^_^ 
بانتظار ردك

----------


## كرافان جميرا

اللهم اغفر لنا ذنوبنا ، وكفرعنا سيئاتنا ، وأعنا ولا تكن عونا علينا ، اللهم ألهمنا رشدنا ، واجعل القرآن الكريم نور صدورنا وذهاب همنا وجلاء غمنا ، واجعله حجة لنا لا حجة علينا .. 
اللهم ارحمنا برحمة من عندك ، وارزقنا خيري الدنيا والآخرة وأنعم علينا بمغفرتك وعفوك . 


اللهم آمين .. اللهم آمين .. اللهم آمين .

----------


## senyrita

بالتوفيق حبوبه

----------


## Alia 74

وايد حلوات موفقه

----------


## لاهوبه

اختيه بسالج مابتنزلين كولكشين يديد للعيد 

بليييييز اتريا ردج ع الخاص ،، لاني حاولت اراسلج ماقدرت ،،،

----------


## عسل مر

فديتج تستقبلين طلبات ع هالكولكشن والا خلاص ؟؟؟؟

----------


## gara

هلا اختي حبيت اقولج انه في رمز من الي فالعبايات علامته يعني الصليب الي هي دائره وفيها ثلاث خطوط وشكرا

----------


## أسيرة الماضي

حلووه التصاميم ^_^

موفقه الغلا

----------

